# AW track



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Anyone here bought any yet?

Deane


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Anyone here bought any yet?
> 
> Deane


Saw it at my LHS but didn't need any -- got scads of Tomy & Tyco as it is.

For the record, it looked like nice track, but then again track should look nice, i.e. like any other track from any other manufacturer.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

What pieces have they made? I'm guessing at least the always popular 9" 1/4 curve and 9" straight. What else?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I saw a couple of straights -- 15" and 9" I think. I also saw the DOH set finally.

Next time I stop in I'll try to take notes mentally of what they have. I saw it and didn't need it so I kind of just glazed over it.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The DOH set has two 90 degree intersections which allow for some fun close calls as well as allowing you to have a flat track you can mount to a board.

Old Blue


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Does it connect to any other brand?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

IIRC..it's tomy compatible (clone)...

Think an intersection is fun?

I'm going to build one for a four lane track...

*snicker*


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*YES!.... do tell.*

It would be interesting to find out if anyone has run on this yet!!! nd


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

old blue said:


> The DOH set has two 90 degree intersections which allow for some fun close calls as well as allowing you to have a flat track you can mount to a board.
> 
> Old Blue


 Well, that is cool. Okay, now the big question --- did they use a little imagination/innovation and make a 3" square intersection, so you could put many of them next to each other to make multi-lane crossings, or did they make an intersection like we've almost always seen it - the crossing of two 9" straights?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The intersection is the 9x9 straights.

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/product_detail.aspx?id=1922

Have a peek!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dang...*

Why the graphics??  ...... that's kinda disappointing. Even when I was a kid I didn't dig the cartoony special effects. Wonder if a plain one could be had? nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

With all the graphics it looks more like a LifeLike clone


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The graphics are meant to appeal to kids. I would've liked to have seen AW repop the police car mechanism (for Roscoe's or any other cop cars)..... kids are drawn to lighted cars.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they should make a four lane verison of the intersecton. The layout looks kinda fun though


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> they should make a four lane verison of the intersecton.


vj,
Could you imagine? Oh the carnage! No pun intended.  rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I broke down and ordered one. I am going to use it at work for our Christamas Window Decorating Contest  I'll get some pictures and let you know how it goes

Roger Corrie


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Roger? Did you...*

Did you order it from AW?

Because if you did you can get...

*HOLIDAY SPECIAL!* Buy the Dukes of Hazzard Electric Slot Racing Set between now and December 31st, 2007 and receive *FOUR FREE X-TRACTION MYSTERY RACERS!* Use Promotion Code:* HOLIDAY* (case sensitive) in your shopping cart! 

Later...

Scott


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I see that they put an extra traction magnet in the available chassis slot. That's a lot of pull so those cars should stay on the track pretty well. I wonder if they'll go with coil springs or beam springs for the pick-up shoes. Less loose parts to fly around after those crashes. Maybe I'll get one and do a "Road America GTP Demo Derby" and see which car keeps its wing the longest. That was hard to even type let alone think about...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> they should make a four lane verison of the intersecton. The layout looks kinda fun though


 That was the point I raised before about doing a 3" intersection rather than two crossing 9" straights. With a 3" intersection, you can have as many lanes crossing as you want.

The lack of imagination and innovation by all manufacturers is so disappointing.

Joe


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> With a 3" intersection, you can have as many lanes crossing as you want.


On the other hand, with the 9" intersection, you get 12" of additional track!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

We ran the DOH track at Autofest for two days straight. There was one dead spot in it at first but like any track system we worked it out and after a little running there were no isues at all. For tricks and giggles the squeeze stuff is fun and the intersection is cool but if you were doing real racing it would be tiresome, especially the squeeze stuff.

I asked Tony if they had plans to go with anything 4 lane and he said they did have it in the works. I'm told it is completely Tomy/AFX compatible so that's good news as well. My only input is since they make collectibles for real racing, to come up with a better power source or a power pack for each lane. Cost may be an issue there?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Is it actually Tomy track do you think, or a 100% AW effort?

Have you run a track with AW and Tomy track mixed?


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Track might be to create 1st set?*

I was a little disapointed when I saw the ad featuring Auto World's new track pieces. Then, I figured these may be to support the first set and better pieces are yet to come.

As far as graphics go...I would prefer solid black as well. It might be neat to have some typical highway markings or even a good ole start and finish line.

Playing "armchair" manufacturer I would look at the current AFX offerings and even the old Aurora track and formulate a plan to bring back some pieces out of production for years and maybe some variations thereof.

For instance, a 15" straight chicane in lieu of the "tried and true" 9" would be nice. I just think the opportunities are tremendous for some new and innovative track pieces. I would hate to see Auto World duplicate what is so readily available.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jim Norton said:


> I would hate to see Auto World duplicate what is so readily available.


yup, same here.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Jim Norton said:


> Playing "armchair" manufacturer I would look at the current AFX offerings and even the old Aurora track and formulate a plan to bring back some pieces out of production for years and maybe some variations thereof.
> 
> For instance, a 15" straight chicane in lieu of the "tried and true" 9" would be nice. I just think the opportunities are tremendous for some new and innovative track pieces. I would hate to see Auto World duplicate what is so readily available.
> 
> ...


 The thing to remember about track manufacturing is that unless you have the resources to be able to sit on (warehouse) pieces for years, your efforts need to go into making pieces that people will use in quantity in their race set. You also need to bear in mind that any track you make should be able to be used in a 4, 6 or 8 lane configuration.

The chicane you mention above may be a great piece of track, but ask yourself two questions. (1) Will guys use a bunch of these in their layout? (2) Can I put them next to one another to form 4, 6 or 8 lanes? If the answer to either of these is "NO", it may not be worth the effort.

Yes, it is disappointing to see AW put the resources into making already existing pieces of track. It would have been much better for them to have produced 12"r 1/4 curves instead of 9", 12" straights instead of 9", and a 3" intersection. That would have introduced three new pieces for not much more cost.

Has anyone confirmed that these are an AW product and not stamped "AFX" on the bottom?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Has anyone confirmed that these are an AW product and not stamped "AFX" on the bottom?
> 
> Thanks...Joe


No


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*AW and AFX*

Interesting therory regarding AW track being AFX.

The 9" terminal seems to prove otherwise as I am unaware of AFX ever offering anything but a 15" terminal since the Aurora days.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Got a picture Jim (both sides) ?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

A quick review on the DH set I bought

1. Shipping was fast

2. Packaging was pretty good

3. I set it up on the floor for my granddaughters to play with. Kori 3 and Annie 2. Went together well. Instruction sheet was good

4. Cars were Ulta G's. The body are two of the best fitting to come out of AW. Charger and Cop car set very nice, no riding high. One car had one front tire come off from the girls pushing down on them and rolling them they also bent one cars guide flag. It was easily bent back. Cars performed very well have to put them on the Dyno and skidpad and see how well they do

5. Power Supply was a surprising 13.5VDC

6. Forgot to measure controllers ohms but the built in low med high worked very well for my 3 year old. Med seemed to work best as the cars would stall on the crossovers.

7 Guard. rails were a flat silver 

8. My 2 year old stepped on the track several times and all it did was come apart, held up real well. The 3 year old got to excited an ran out in the middle of the track and started jumping up and down. Track held up well. She had a ball already got my moneys worth 

9. Track said AW on the bottom, power supply said AW also.

I am going to set up a simple oval fro them tonight at the kitchen table and see how they do.

Overall no complaints at all. More to come as I play with it some more

Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

what is the connection like to Tomy?

Does the wallwart and controllers have Tomy style plugs?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't know I will have to check. No I don't know if I have a tomy terminal track or not. I'll try and check tonight

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Read the controllers last night and they are 45 Ohms

Still need to get into the attic and find a Tomy Terminal track to compare it to

Roger Corrie


----------

